# Where and in what do you feed raw food?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Wondering where do you feed raw meat to your dogs? In your kitchen? In a crate? Outside? 

What do you feed it in and how do you keep bacteria under control?

Do you just wash the food bowl after each meal or do you use something that you can just throw away when you're done?

I really like this idea of raw feeding but I'm curious about how things are kept clean and sanitary.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I really don't worry about it at all. I used to feed just in dishes in the kitchen, but now feed everyone in their crates. I wash the dishes from time to time and sweep out the crates, but otherwise nothing special.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Feed it in kennels. We sanitize kennels often anyways do no big deal.


----------



## Hayashi (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been feeding raw for a year and a half (and 3 yrs for the cats) and I wash the bowls before each use, and I only thaw 1 days worth at a time so I am continually taking out new frozen food every time I feed, that way nothing has a chance to spoil. I just wash my hands between every step and so far so good. I just put the food down on the kitchen floor, though I find all the pets do make a bit of a mess with it, so I have to clean up after them. If you can feed outside that might be an idea, but it might also attract bugs or other animals.

Oh - and I do wash the bowls with dish soap & paper towel that I throw out, I don't wash their dishes with my own dishes or us my dish cloths on them.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I always use Spray Nine. I feed in expen which is on tiled floor in the kitchen.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I've been feeding raw for over a decade. Dogs are fed in the kitchen, in their bowls. For the most part they eat right out of their bowls. Mauser does occasionally take a mouthful and drop it next to the bowl before picking it up and eating it.

I wash their bowls MAYBE once a month?? Eight dogs lick out each bowl at LEAST once (Tazer the Cocker usually does it 2-3 times) so I don't worry about bacteria.

I'm also the type that feeds 'off' foods - things that have gone bad. The chicken they had for dinner tonight? The scent would curl your nose hairs!! 

The only time I worried about bacteria was when I was going through chemo. During that time my DH fed the dogs.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Gabe eats out on the back porch. He's a messy eater.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

In the back yard.


----------



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

I typically feed in the kitchen, in his regular metal bowl in his feeding corner. If the weather is nice I'll try and feed him outside. I wash the bowl after every use and spray/wipe disinfectant on the floor if I see he's dropped some meat on the floor, and regular weekly floor washing when cleaning the house. We thaw about 2-3 days worth at a time so we aren't concerned with the food spoiling. Been doing this for over a year and so far so good!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I feed in their crates except for Kya. She eats on the floor. I give it to her in a bowl, she puts it on the floor and eats it. I wash the bowls maybe weekly? As with Lauri I will feed stuff that isn't fit for human consumption anymore. My dogs all lick every bowl 2 times to make sure that there is NOTHING left in it. I wash my own hands after handling raw foods. If I am feeding a whole rabbit or chicken then they have to eat it outside.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for your replies everyone!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We feed prepared raw, so it's not very messy, either in the dog's bowl or in a cereal type bowl, then they go in the dishwasher. I always wash my hands too.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

My 3 eat out of metal bowls and depending on what is being fed sometimes outside if it is going to cause a big mess. I generally wash their bowls 1x a week. If a mes gets on the tile floor (usually my male) I'll wash the floor down with bleach mix and then water.


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

I feed most meals on a small towel (It might actually be a bathmat?) My dogs like to lie down and take their time to work on a complex meal, and it's very easy to teach them to stay on the towel. They lick their towel thoroughly after each meal, and when they lose interest I put the towel away until the next meal. I _try_ to wash the towel each week, but in reality I sometimes go a month or more. 

As to where they actually eat, it's either on the kitchen floor or on the deck, depending on the weather and where I'm eating that day.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I live on the second floor of an apartment, so I feed Leo on the balcony. I wash his food bowl 1-2 times per week. 

I fed him the first time in the kitchen and he made a mess (tried to carry part of it on the carpet).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am in an apartment as well - I fed my raw crew in their crates. Bowls are washed once per week and crates are sanitized about the same.


----------

